# Testing see passenger info if acceptance rate over 90%



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

anyone else see this?

I haven't gotten to test it yet since my acceptance rate is 65% from last week and it doesn't reset anymore due to the rolling 7 days acceptance rate now.

Considering trying to get my acceptance rate up to 90% to test it today to see if it's worth it


----------



## DougTheUberDriver (Apr 28, 2019)

SubaruLegacy said:


> View attachment 316989
> 
> 
> anyone else see this?
> ...


this would only work with a high quantity of rides. otherwise, you filter two out while still accepting EVERY OTHER PING, and you are still done. not today, satan. just bring it back to platinum = see estimated ride length. why is this so hard?


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

You have to keep accepting 9 out of 10 rides. It's a suckers goal. Don't bother


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

I saw it and didn't make sense to me to keep it that high


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

They were supposed to do this months ago. As IC's we should be seeing the whole destination address, not just the direction, and certainly not with any conditions tied to it. Until they do that, they're treating us like employees.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I find it hard to keep my acceptance rate up when I cannot stop back-to-back pings, cannot close the app and ultimately have to reboot my device to stop the madness. Maybe lyft should think about adding a switch when you cancel or decline - "Do you wish to keep receiving ride requests?" Seems like that might be a better approach than sending a message about not accepting requests impacting the "community", or hammering the driver with endless requests one after another.

Having said that, if I was able to maintain a high acceptance rate - which I would if the above were resolved, I would enjoy getting more information about the ride.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Well, this is awkward.....


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

SubaruLegacy said:


> View attachment 316989
> 
> 
> anyone else see this?
> ...


1. If we were truly IC's we should have this information for every trip anyway.

2. Lyft is infamous for sending ridiculous distance pings. If I get this (at least 25 miles because it's all highway miles):










and it tells me he's going 0.8 miles I'm going to let it expire. Being Lyft I will get the ping again and again let it expire because it's a money loser. I then lose the capability to see this info any more.

Thanks I'll keep doing things my way...


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

I really wanna see how much info they are willing to give us. If it actually gave me direction and time I can prob figure out if I want the ride or not. Better than having to drive to pickup and cancel because it's some absurd trip. Doesn't help with long pickups though obviously. Although I'd take some long pickups if I was on May way back from the boonies and the ride was going in the right direction.

The problem is I haven't cared about my acceptance rate since last summer when they stopped giving me any bonuses tied to it.

Today I started at 65%...I took 3 rides and declined one ridiculous pickup. I was now at 63% somehow... I did another half dozen or so trips plus had a bunch of pax cancel on me...and my rate keeps bouncing between 63...64...65. Makes no sense. I only didn't pick up one ride. So it looks like at this rate the only way I'll get to 90% is if I take a week off of driving lol.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

SubaruLegacy said:


> I really wanna see how much info they are willing to give us. If it actually gave me direction and time I can prob figure out if I want the ride or not. Better than having to drive to pickup and cancel because it's some absurd trip. Doesn't help with long pickups though obviously. Although I'd take some long pickups if I was on May way back from the boonies and the ride was going in the right direction.
> 
> The problem is I haven't cared about my acceptance rate since last summer when they stopped giving me any bonuses tied to it.
> 
> Today I started at 65%...I took 3 rides and declined one ridiculous pickup. I was now at 63% somehow... I did another half dozen or so trips plus had a bunch of pax cancel on me...and my rate keeps bouncing between 63...64...65. Makes no sense. I only didn't pick up one ride. So it looks like at this rate the only way I'll get to 90% is if I take a week off of driving lol.


They had this feature b4 and people on here were saying it wasn't accurate at all in terms of telling the right duration of the trip cuz it was of course in time not distance. We all know how accurate lyft tells time


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

RideshareDog said:


> They had this feature b4 and people on here were saying it wasn't accurate at all in terms of telling the right duration of the trip cuz it was of course in time not distance. We all know how accurate lyft tells time


I just need it to be accurate enough that I know if it's taking me towards it away from civilization.


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

Illini said:


> They were supposed to do this months ago. As IC's we should be seeing the whole destination address, not just the direction, and certainly not with any conditions tied to it. Until they do that, they're treating us like employees.


but if you were an employee youd have to take every shit ride or be fired. no thanks. knowing would be nice but id rather not know then be required to take it.


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

NotanEmployee said:


> but if you were an employee youd have to take every shit ride or be fired. no thanks. knowing would be nice but id rather not know then be required to take it.


The problem is they are terrified of being sued for racism if every driver avoids trips to a certain neighborhood. But honestly I'm betting the majority of drivers just want to avoid trips where they lose money and be don't get return trips. It's especially annoying when there are long trips I hate at the end of my night, but there are other drivers who live in those suburbs going home at the same time that would probably kill for that same trip that I don't want.


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

I finally fought my way up to 90% they didn't show me anything. Got screwed on my next 2 trips with some real shit pings. Back down to 87%. Lol never gonna find be out the direction.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

SubaruLegacy said:


> I finally fought my way up to 90% they didn't show me anything. Got screwed on my next 2 trips with some real shit pings. Back down to 87%. Lol never gonna find be out the direction.


U need the beta app


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

Im using the beta app. But I also saw the message on the regular app too.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

SubaruLegacy said:


> The problem is they are terrified of being sued for racism if every driver avoids trips to a certain neighborhood. But honestly I'm betting the majority of drivers just want to avoid trips where they lose money and be don't get return trips. It's especially annoying when there are long trips I hate at the end of my night, but there are other drivers who live in those suburbs going home at the same time that would probably kill for that same trip that I don't want.


Thats not it. Drivers want to stay driving in cities, and this is where minorities happen to live.

What they dont want you discriminating against is the boondocks where all the rich white people live. In the Bay Area these are locations like Marin County, Blackhawk, Moraga etal. These places are dead ends for drivers.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

welikecamping said:


> I find it hard to keep my acceptance rate up when I cannot stop back-to-back pings.....


Of course you can. As soon as you start a trip, tap the log off button and respond appropriately. At end of your trip you are logged out.


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

They announced this last year at the end of November... I still don't see it, so Lyft has been slow on pushing it out.



New2This said:


> 1. If we were truly IC's we should have this information for every trip anyway.
> 
> 2. Lyft is infamous for sending ridiculous distance pings. If I get this (at least 25 miles because it's all highway miles):
> 
> ...


I used to get pings like that, but now there are 5 cars on every block, so there is definitely someone closer.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

11 pings, accepted All, streak continues
Last week took few days off, so took little time to get into the rhythm.
My wish always to get the worst rated pax ... lower the better, but today all good rated pax's, my prayers not answered ? Something About the 3.6 pax that is exciting, intriguing. when a 3.6 rated pax sits in my vehicle , I get a buzz.. it is like transporting Charles Manson from prison .


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

mbd said:


> 11 pings, accepted All, streak continues
> Last week took few days off, so took little time to get into the rhythm.
> My wish always to get the worst rated pax ... lower the better, but today all good rated pax's, my prayers not answered ? Something About the 3.6 pax that is exciting, intriguing. when a 3.6 rated pax sits in my vehicle , I get a buzz.. it is like transporting Charles Manson from prison .


More likely it means one of the following on low rated passengers: They aren't ready to go when you arrive, it's an extremely short trip, they don't tip, they smell like B.O. or pot, they are entitled...etc. etc. etc. It's probably more rare to get the Charles Manson type, but maybe one day you'll get him.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Charles Manson sitting behind you with a meat cleaver, hope you got the stab proof shield in the seatback.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

Dropking said:


> Thats not it. Drivers want to stay driving in cities, and this is where minorities happen to live.
> 
> What they dont want you discriminating against is the boondocks where all the rich white people live. In the Bay Area these are locations like Marin County, Blackhawk, Moraga etal. These places are dead ends for drivers.


Thats the truth right there. Its all the hills folks that are 10 min/4 miles away and are going to BART that dont tip (naturally). Shout out to my $3.75 pax, F u. Thats what the cancel buttons for. smh.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

NotanEmployee said:


> but if you were an employee youd have to take every shit ride or be fired. no thanks. knowing would be nice but id rather not know then be required to take it.


Wait! We are not employees? 
I thought we were employees and we just go along with a pretend story of being IC just to keep the show going and help U/L reduce cost!
Are you sure we are not employees??


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

What's the point knowing where your going when you are going to have to take 9 out of 10 rides just to keep it.... Bah what a joke...


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

The issue is you start to refuse some long pick up for being minimum fares. Now your below 90 percent n don't see the info anymore.


----------



## Guyinarehat (Jun 10, 2016)

My acept rate on Lyft is usally pretty high. I noticed this feature started working on Fri. It doesnt offer much info. It just states , est trip time, and direction it is headed. Very vague. Ex. I was in Mtn View last night and recieved a ping for a trip "53 min. trip North"
Guess where the dest. was.





Answer is...Berkley


----------

